# Fluval aquascaping



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey guys!

I have never actually aquascaped a tank, I kinda just throw in the plants and soon the plants take over my tank. My mom was really nice on April fools day (kinda ironic isn't it!) and she went out and bought me 200$ worth of fish supplies! I Just absolutely love her! So here is what she got me.
-fluval chi (5 gallons)
-pieces of driftwood
-new plant fertilizer
-a new betta (HM butterfly)
- 5 anubias plants
-a few java fern
-guppy grass (a petco bag full) It was a lot of guppy grass
- and some IAL

Since she spent so much money on the fluval I thought I may as well actually try to make it look nice! So all I have added is a large piece of driftwood with some anubias and java fern attached to it. That is all I have done. I don't even have any substrate yet.

Because all of your guys tanks are stunning I want some advice. I would like something simple but still looks stunning. Also nothing to expensive (I'm only 15) so at the most about 75-100$ I can grow basically any plant that doesn't require CO2. And I might be interested in a NPT with soil.

So here is a little bit about the tank. It's a fluval chi so about 5 gallons. All it houses right now is a male betta and a piece of driftwood with plants tied on. It's heated to 78F with a preset heater (I just ordered a hydor today). So in the next week it will be a hydor heater. It's in the middle of cycling but it has only been a week.


I really love the look of anubias. So if anyone has any different types of anubias that they keep and like please tell me! I'm also lost what to do for substrate. I have black sand in all of my tanks (even my goldfish) So I would like to do something different. I was thinking white but I have heard it stains. And from what I know my LFS and LPS sell some tan and brown (I called them). So I was thinking tan or dark brown. What do you guys think?

For plants I would like to do a carpet plant like dwarf hairgrass. If you guys have any more ideas for carpet plants please let me know! I have never grown dwarf hair grass, would it work in a fluval chi? I also would like to add a moss ball or two. My petco sells 3 in a cup for 8$, so I might just get 3. I just love how moss ball look! I know they do almost nothing for the tank. 
I also would love the have some stem plants, but I'm not totally sure. If I was adding stem plants I would want something that pops if you know what I mean. I don't just want green plants. If you guys have any ideas let me know! 

Tankmates is also in my interest. I have never had tank mates in something smaller than a 10 gallon. Would some cherry shrimp work? After the tank has been cycled. Probably in 4-5 months, I have heard they are really sensitive to water quality.

thanks in advance guys!

Here are some pictures of the tank right now they are awful quality I'll get new ones tonight.


----------



## omegabetta (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Nova! Your mom is THE BEST, haha. That's one heck of an April Fool's treat.

I can't help on most of this - I'm not a plant savvy person - but I can vouch for the moss balls. Omega-Beta loves them to bits. I have one tucked inside his vase and one that floats on the surface. He rubs against them both and likes to hang out on them. Getting 2 or 3 is probably a good idea.

I think that tan substrate would look really nice with your driftwood. Being lighter in color I think it would make the driftwood pop.

That's about all I can contribute. Good luck though, and congrats on your bounty of new supplies!


Edit to Add: I'm thinking of upgrading to the Fluval Chi when I have the $$$ for it. If you don't mind, let me know how you are liking the tank once it's all set up. I'm using the Spec III right now, and it's nice, but I want to give Omega-Beta more room one day soon.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply! I love my mom to pieces! Them ore i think about sand the more I like tan sand. So thank you for your input!


----------



## lokabrenna (Mar 30, 2016)

Personal opinion, but I have a passionate hatred for sand in general and white sand in particular. If you're not careful with it, it does indeed "stain" black, where those stains are toxic anaerobic compaction. I have white sand in my current tank and… yeah. Never again.

For a carpet, you'll need a proper nutrient-supplying substrate like Aqua Soil. The downside is it's expensive. Also, like any lawn, you'll need to be constantly clipping and trimming your DHG to keep it neat. Ditto with stem plants; I find they can be a bit unruly and get "leggy" if you're not constantly trimming and replanting them, particularly in a small tank. 

If you're looking for something that's dramatic, basically indestructible, and reasonably cheap, get some regular old gravel for substrate (1-3mm, natural stone color) then just fill every available surface with Java ferns and anubias (fern plugs help when you run out of log). It'll take a while to all grow in, but when it does, you'll end up with a big messy jungle your fish will love.

Whatever you decide, good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

lokabrenna said:


> Personal opinion, but I have a passionate hatred for sand in general and white sand in particular. If you're not careful with it, it does indeed "stain" black, where those stains are toxic anaerobic compaction. I have white sand in my current tank and… yeah. Never again.
> 
> For a carpet, you'll need a proper nutrient-supplying substrate like Aqua Soil. The downside is it's expensive. Also, like any lawn, you'll need to be constantly clipping and trimming your DHG to keep it neat. Ditto with stem plants; I find they can be a bit unruly and get "leggy" if you're not constantly trimming and replanting them, particularly in a small tank.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'll look more into the aqua soil. I really wanna try some carpet plants. Thanks for your ideas I really appreciate it!


----------



## lokabrenna (Mar 30, 2016)

If you're dead set on a carpet, you'll also probably need to look into CO2 injection and ferts, as well as reassess your lighting.

Carpets look pretty when they work, but the reason everyone wants one is they can be tricky to grow, thus are considered "prestigious" for anyone who manages it. The problem with planted aquarium is that "tricky" also almost always equals "expensive", and that the failure state of "tricky" is "scraggly brown mess".

Research beforehand is the key. Sadly, just throwing in the plants and praying to the ghost of Amano is not a successful strategy (as I have learnt the hard way, ugh).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

lokabrenna said:


> If you're dead set on a carpet, you'll also probably need to look into CO2 injection and ferts, as well as reassess your lighting.
> 
> Carpets look pretty when they work, but the reason everyone wants one is they can be tricky to grow, thus are considered "prestigious" for anyone who manages it. The problem with planted aquarium is that "tricky" also almost always equals "expensive", and that the failure state of "tricky" is "scraggly brown mess".
> 
> ...


haha! I completely agree. I was amusing I would need to change the light on the fluval chi. 
So I guess I'll drop the carpet plants idea. Thank you!


----------



## FinsnFeathers (Jan 10, 2015)

You don't have to totally drop the carpet plant idea. I have successfully grown carpet plants without much work. My favorite is monte carlo. I grew a very think carpet of it in this jar in a few months and the tank was pretty low tech. I have a journal on the process here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/881833-cookie-jar.html

Let me know if you have any questions. I would be happy to help.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

FinsnFeathers said:


> You don't have to totally drop the carpet plant idea. I have successfully grown carpet plants without much work. My favorite is monte carlo. I grew a very think carpet of it in this jar in a few months and the tank was pretty low tech. I have a journal on the process here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/881833-cookie-jar.html
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions. I would be happy to help.


Thanks for the reply! Where did you get the Monte Carlo? That's what is called right?


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Sorry for the double post I was to late to edit my earlier post!

I really love the carpet plant that finsnfeathers suggested so later today I'm going to call my LFS to see if they have anything. They have had all the plants I have asked for and if they didn't have it they ordered it in for me.

I would also love to add some floating plants, of course nothing is final yet. I'm still just thinking out loud here. I have heard bad things about duckweed but what about frogbit and salvinia? what is your experience with those?

If I was going to do a NPT with soil what are the Pros and Cons? And do you think I'm experienced enough to do it? 
My LFS also has christmas moss and some other stuff, I should really take some pictures next time I go and you guys can help me decide on plants. They have at least 6 planted tanks.

the more I think about adding shrimp the more I want ot do it. If I was adding shrimp I would probably do red cherry shrimp. My LFS has a whole bookshelf of 2.5 gallon tanks will different types of shrimp. I don't remember them all so when I go there I will give you guys a list!


----------



## FinsnFeathers (Jan 10, 2015)

Yep, it's monte carlo and I got it from a seller on the TPT. I'm not a huge fan of regular duckweed because of how messy it is, but greater duckweed, frogbit, salvinia, dwarf water lettuce, and red root floaters are good choices. 

NPTs are not that hard to look after in my opinion. I say give it a try. Research is key if you decide to go this route. It's a much cheaper alternative to Aquasoil.

Nutrient rich soil is crucial to the healthy growth of the monte carlo in a low-tech setting without water dosing or co2. If you don't have some type of nutrient rich substrate I would advise against a carpet plant. If you do decide to try the monte carlo, the dry start method I mentioned in the journal helps speed up the growth tremendously. Of course, you would have to rehouse your betta for a month or two. You could also do a moss carpet. I tied anchor moss to some stainless steel mesh and it turned out pretty well. This would avoid the need for nutrients in the substrate unless, of course, you have other root feeding plants. Even then you could just pop in a few root tabs. Also, I would definitely look into changing your light.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I will definitely look into the NPT I would love to try something new!
I'll also keep an eye on aquabid auctions for floating plants. I actually kinda like the moss carpet instead of the monte carlo. My LFS already has moss attached to steel mesh. So I think I'll just get some of that!

What are some good fertilizers? I am also still going to add 2-3 moss balls, so something that won't hurt the moss. In my other tanks I use Seachem flourish but I have heard it melts moss.

Changing the light that's going to be fun LOL. I would love to have a finnex stingray. But do you guys know if there is a size that fits the fluval chi? And if I replaced the light I would need to get a new filter.
What filters do you guys like for your small tanks (5 gallons).


----------



## FinsnFeathers (Jan 10, 2015)

Flourish is fine with moss. It's Flourish excel that can harm it. You're probably not going to need to do much fertilizing though. It looks like your sticking with some pretty undemanding plants, so I would just use the Flourish in this tank too. Are you getting any rooted or stem plants? If you're not getting many heavy root feeding plants, a dirted tank would be a little overkill. As for the light, they do sell a clip on version of the stingray that should fit just fine. For a filter, you could do a sponge filter, a nano hob filter, or a nano canister filter. There are a ton of different options that work well.


----------



## Nuggette (Aug 3, 2015)

The fixtures and bulbs can be bought much cheaper at a large hardware store (homedepot here but i've heard Lowes and Wal-mart) Just get the 6500k daylight bulbs for the proper spectrum of light.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

thank you bothI was thinking about maybe adding stem plants. I really want to make this a learning experience. And I really want to make this tank into a nice looking jungle! I will definitely look into the stingray! And the clip on light @Nuggette suggested.

The more I think about a NPT the more I want to to it. But I think I may want to wait until June or July when I'm not busy. What are your experiences with a NPT tank with soil? Also what are some rooted plants that would do well in my tank?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I love Swords! Ocelot Sword, Melon Sword, Marble Sword, Red Ozelot... My LFS gets tons in every Thursday, along with a variety of Anubias!


Hehe. I'd cheat and just use EcoComplete. It's a clay-based soil that has all the nutrients that plants need. It's like gravel, basically, so it's easier to clean, too. It only comes in a 20lb bag, though. :3 That'd be a bit much for a 5. 

Good luck!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I'll check it out! Thanks @thatfishthough


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Alright guys it's been 6 days since I last updates but I got some sand, java fern, and drawf hairgrass. I know the dwarf hairgrass won't last but it was 2$ for it all at my LFS I couldn't resist. So here is the tank of as tonight.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice, your tank has a lot of potential. Especially when you start adding some background plants.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

206Betta said:


> Nice, your tank has a lot of potential. Especially when you start adding some background plants.


Thanks! That's what I'm on the search for now!
Does anyone have any suggestions for background plants?

I realized that that picture wasn't the best, so here are some better ones. For the background plants I want something really green. The more I think about red plants the more I don't want them.
Do you think some big anubias in the back would look good? I really love the look of anubias and how simple and easy it is to grow.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Alright so I have decided it's time to upgrade to a better light. What do you guys think of a clip on finnex stingray? If anyone has any other lighting suggestions let me know!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

well I ordered the finnex, it should come on monday or tuesday!

I can't wait to really plant the tank! I'm also going to my LFS on tuesday so I think I'll pic up a few anubias and other stuff!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

alright here it is after some new plants.

I'm on the search for background plants. Anything that doesn't require CO2. 

I'm thinking of getting some big anubias at my LFS but at the same time I want to try something new. If you guys have any ideas please let me know! And if you think I should move things around to make the aquarium more pleasing fell free to point it out! And now I don't need to worry about my lighting problems because my finnex is coming!


----------



## omegabetta (Apr 7, 2016)

My amazon sword has done really well without CO2. I put a decent plant light next to the tank and it shot up a stem that branched out three new nodes, without any special fertilizers or anything.

As an added bonus my betta loves swimming through the big leaves.

Your tank is looking beautiful, btw! How are you liking the chi?


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh I forgot about amazon swords! 

I love the chi! But I would love it even more of the light was surfing enough to grow plants.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Nova betta said:


> alright here it is after some new plants.
> 
> I'm on the search for background plants. Anything that doesn't require CO2.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting some big anubias at my LFS but at the same time I want to try something new. If you guys have any ideas please let me know! And if you think I should move things around to make the aquarium more pleasing fell free to point it out! And now I don't need to worry about my lighting problems because my finnex is coming!


Tank looks fantastic so far! Maybe you can look into things like crypts or maybe mermaid weed but that requires Co2.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

206Betta said:


> Tank looks fantastic so far! Maybe you can look into things like crypts or maybe mermaid weed but that requires Co2.


Wait, were you saying that both the crypts and mermaid weed require CO2 or just one of those?

The only ferts I use is seachem flourish.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Sorry about that, the mermaid weed is the one that will need Co2. 

As for the other, I've read that crypts are really easy to take of in comparison. They don't really need anything special.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

206Betta said:


> Sorry about that, the mermaid weed is the one that will need Co2.
> 
> As for the other, I've read that crypts are really easy to take of in comparison. They don't really need anything special.


awesome I will definitely look into crypts!


----------



## OddBettaFish (Mar 1, 2016)

Crypts are good!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

OddBettaFish said:


> Crypts are good!


 Thank you!


----------

